# Zebra wood gum pockets and routing



## Drew Eckhardt (Aug 2, 2008)

1) What can I fill zebra wood gum pockets with the finish most likely shellac?

My glue-ups will end up as irregularly shaped pieces 46" long and up to 16" wide, so cutting around them is not a viable option and finding other boards probably wouldn't work since I went with the only local source and want my wife to approve grain + color choice which doesn't seem to be an option online.

The attached image is the worst example in my boards.

2) How paranoid do I need to be about routing to match a curved pattern?

I'm paranoid enough to trim within 1/16" using my jig saw and to route 'down-hill' across the grain on the curves 

<- route this way
\\\\
grain

<- not this way
////
grain 

I have a 1/2" diameter solid carbide spiral flute flush trim bit which I could use for everything if I remount my pattern on the opposite side of the work although that means dealing with re-alignment of the 4' x 16" pattern.

I have a 1 1/8" diameter straight fluted pattern bit I can use while keeping the pattern anchored to the same size. There aren't any grain reversals where that would be a problem although I've yet to route zebra wood. 

I'm not adverse to buying a 3/4" diameter shear cutting pattern bit if that would do the trick.

What's safe?

Attached image is my current set of side panels (Linkwitz Orion) in a red painted finish that I'll be replacing with the zebra wood .


----------

